# The long and short of it all.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been pricing parts and pieces and have noticed there are two "length's" of T-Jet chassis out there. One is the short, the other is...yep, the long. Now I'm sure this is a question that has been answered 1,000 times before but what exactly is the difference?

My application will be to bodies that will have varying wheelbases but the one T-Jet I have has three adjustment holes as it is, and it currently has a Dash Galaxie on it. Which one is the one I need for my application?

***Edit-Bodies used will be:
1970 Cuda (Hemi and 340) (anyone else notice there are 3 different hoods for this car?)
1970 Challenger
1968 Firebird
1968, 1969 and 1970 Camaro
1969 AMX Javelin
1968 Cougar
1965 Mustang


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I believe the chassis' themselves are all the same - the 'long' ones have the front axle in long wheelbase hole, and the 'short' ones have the front axle in the short wheelbase hole.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

krazcustoms said:


> I believe the chassis' themselves are all the same - the 'long' ones have the front axle in long wheelbase hole, and the 'short' ones have the front axle in the short wheelbase hole.


Kraz is correct (Not that there was ever any doubt) but don't forget there is actually a third position on the original Aurora chassis. You got it…………..the middle wheelbase hole!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

So maaaaayyyybe....someone should corner the market on those hard to find "medium" length chassis then.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> So maaaaayyyybe....someone should corner the market on those hard to find "medium" length chassis then.


I gots tonza those. Problem is finding bodies to fit.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I will take ANY NOS wheelbase Tjet chassis.....with a little effort, the wheel base can be changed to any of the three positions. I have several resin cast cars that use the center hole and in case you haven't heard, 30+ year old NOS Tjet chassis are getting harder and harder to find and will soon be nothing more than a dream!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SCJ said:


> I will take ANY NOS wheelbase Tjet chassis.....with a little effort, the wheel base can be changed to any of the three positions. I have several resin cast cars that use the center hole and in case you haven't heard, 30+ year old NOS Tjet chassis are getting harder and harder to find and will soon be nothing more than a dream!
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Isn't the middle hole the one most used for the trucks? Johnny, do you use a special tire when using the middle hole? Does using the standard diameter tire cause the car to ride too heavily on the shoes?

Dan


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

It takes some tuning to get it right, but the advantage is that by using a larger diameter wheel on the front you raise your roll center while keeping your center of gravity low. The result is a better cornering car. But it will take some patience and tweaking on the shoes and springs. I don't recomend the stock shoes for this. BSRTs work better.

BTW: The original Aurora Cheetah body fits the middle wb perfectly.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Unfortunately none of the major TJET racing rules allow the use of the center axle hole 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Altered states*



Dranoel Dragon said:


> It takes some tuning to get it right, but the advantage is that by using a larger diameter wheel on the front you raise your roll center while keeping your center of gravity low. The result is a better cornering car. But it will take some patience and tweaking on the shoes and springs. I don't recomend the stock shoes for this. BSRTs work better.
> 
> BTW: The original Aurora Cheetah body fits the middle wb perfectly.


Agreed Leonard! The high middle is my hole of choice for all my customs and anything else I can get away with.

Pictured below is a box stock Cheetah bod. Admittedly the rear drop axle makes a huge difference. How ever it is important to note that without using the truck hole the set up wont work. Leveling the chassis and closing the airgap are good things! The Cobra, the Willys modified, and everyone of my Hotrods perversions run the high hole. Always my first choice for fun!

My general rule of thumb and obervations are that when you raise the front axle I generally have to take some spring out of the pick-ups. With AFX type profiles you can run a stock shoe, but occassionally you have to take a little liberty with the shoe geometry to get the patch right.

In the high front axle position smaller profile wheel tires can be used with any of the short step after market shoes. Prior to the advent of short steps the AFX shoe worked great. They are light! Tighten the shoe hook, bob the spring index pin (to prevent bind), knock a coil of the sring or stretch an AFX spring, bow the contact patch so you dont toe stub the shoe...and away you go. I love the way they run; light, quiet and crisp.

Beyond a good working knowledge of shoe tuning; trimming guides, recessing screws, and filing hanger window sills are all part of the equation too. Not to mention wheel basics like narrowing, backside tapering (for shoe clearance), deflanging and dehubbing, and center boring. 

Lowered cars are fun to build and a kick to drive. Not to mention they look cool. The world would be pretty dull place if we all had to drive on Fray tires that look like Tic Tacs and petrified T-jet skinnies.

Ultimately the middle hole provides a sweet set of options that the low holes can never approach. 

BTW didnt the Indy Racer use the truck hole too? All mine do!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Bill, I demand you send me one of those drop axle chassis right now. :devil: 

I really need to see just how you're doing it. I have several project bodies that would look perfect with the drop axle treatment.

At least do a photo how to for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah... what's all this talk about a drop axel? Please explain


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

OK guyz, Rather than continue my hijack of Petes thread. I'll put something fresh up.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

lenny said:


> Isn't the middle hole the one most used for the trucks? Johnny, do you use a special tire when using the middle hole? Does using the standard diameter tire cause the car to ride too heavily on the shoes?
> 
> Dan


Dan

You are correct, It has been my experience that the early Thunderjet truck styles Dump, Stake and Tow (as well as the vibe semi) all use the upper or middle hole....I have also seen/purchased NOS Mint in the little Aurora jewel box (in theory, early production) dunebugy's, Grand Prix Racers and Slimline cars all using the middle hole!

BTW, all come stock with LARGE wheels/tires and riding "heavy" on the shoes is not necessarily a bad thing depending on the track surface.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

SCJ said:


> Dan
> 
> You are correct, It has been my experience that the early Thunderjet truck styles Dump, Stake and Tow (as well as the vibe semi) all use the upper or middle hole....I have also seen/purchased NOS Mint in the little Aurora jewel box (in theory, early production) dunebugy's, Grand Prix Racers and Slimline cars all using the middle hole!
> 
> ...


The slim-line chassis have 3 holes but they are all at the same height. I haven't seen any with the middle hole yet but I have a slim collection  However the Ferrari 156 I made had to use the short wheel base position on the slim-line

Roger Corrie


----------



## cbwho (Dec 14, 2021)

Interesting thread... I wish Dash would produce some lwb bodies.


----------

